# Tree Down 2 weeks. Colony still strong. What will I find?



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Going to look at a bee tree that came down in Hurricane Irma. That's almost 2 weeks ago. Champion size Oak. 4ft diameter at the hole. I know I'm going to find a lot of junk and foul comb but my contact there tells me it's still booming and foragers are bringing back lots of pollen. Wondering if maybe they're building on the new roof inside. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Did a similar cut out this summer. Tree was blown down in a storm and down almost two weeks before we cut it out. We found a collapsed set of combs with some brood trapped in it and a whole new set of combs on what became the new roof.

Adam


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, that's very encouraging!


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

brushwoodnursery said:


> Going to look at a bee tree that came down in Hurricane Irma. That's almost 2 weeks ago. Champion size Oak. 4ft diameter at the hole. I know I'm going to find a lot of junk and foul comb but my contact there tells me it's still booming and foragers are bringing back lots of pollen. Wondering if maybe they're building on the new roof inside. Anyone have any thoughts?


pictures !!!!!

be sure to take lots of pictures for us !!


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Indeed post Pix... love them tree jobbies ;-)

Bill


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Just might be a success!
https://www.facebook.com/Dan.Long4/media_set?set=a.10212808806388977.1073741876.1052896061&type=3


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

grrrrr...FurtBook!


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

If it weren't so onerous loading albums here, I'd do it.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

brushwoodnursery said:


> If it weren't so onerous loading albums here, I'd do it.


I am hearing you.... site tools are a pain but do not complain about it :-/
Try using links,,, here is an example, there are many alike which do not require signing in.

Bill

-- 

http://tinypic.com/r/odx0p/9


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

OH, FB makes you sign in to view it? Hmmpf. I guess a "public" album just isn't quite public. My apologies. I'll use Google Drive folders in the future. I know those are actually public. 
 I realize it's hard to run a forum and the software can be clunky. I love this forum anyway!


----------

